# Weird problem, vibration in the car..



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been driving my old Millenia to work, since it's a workhorse, it's comfortable and it has all season tires on it so the cold weather and snow doesn't affect me like my RX-8 does. Besides, I didn't want to rack up the miles on the 8, it's mostly my weekend car. The Millenia is paid off and runs perfectly, albeit the VIBRATION!

Initially, I thought that the tire was out of balance. I had all four tires rebalanced. Then I thought the wheel was messed up, so I bought a renewed wheel for $150 from WheelCollision.com. Then I thought it was the tire, since the wheel that was making the vibration was an "odd" tire.

All this has done nothing to solve my problem. Driving until I hit about 70mph, the right rear tire vibrates. I am going to have them do a wheel swap from front to back to see if the vibration moves to the front with the wheel, or stays there... but if it doesn't, what else could it be?

Much obliged for any help. I don't think it's the wheel or tire any more... it's something else, but I really don't know.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

It sounds like a suspension problem of some sort.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

What type of tires?

Despite rotating mine every 5k miles, the Avon M550s on my Maxima are cupped and vibrate at about 60-70mph. Rotating them does not help. 

Similar issue happened on my 1997 F-150. I always used to let Ford service rotate them when I was living in Pa. I moved to NC and took the F-150 to the local dealer for it's usual service (oil and tires). Got a really bad vibration. Took it to Goodyear and they determined that the tires had never been rotated. Thats right, all those times I was charged for oil and rotation the mechanics never rotated them. They moved the cupped tires out back for the rest of the life of the tires (about 10k miles). Problem solved.

I now do all that work myself. Lesson learned.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Wound up that the axle is totally messed up... it's a big job, being done now.

I'll let you know the prognosis after it's done.


----------



## Rodneyjallen (Dec 3, 2015)

I have 97 528i mine started doing a slight vibration when i first start to go at about 5-10 mph but if i let off n ease back it seems to lessen i was think drive shaft component. Any ideas on which part coupling or bushing or maybe something else. Its not a tire or rim issue


----------

